# mystery machine upgrade



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

well the hub caps are finally off. here is a comparision of the new and old rims. i think the choice is obvious.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

m68 rims


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Man, the car looks 10x better with the new styling M68's! :thumbup: What did you end up doing with the steelies, are you using them for winter driving?

Nice!!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

:thumbup: Looks good.

No more mystery machine, though :bawling:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *:thumbup: Looks good.
> 
> No more mystery machine, though :bawling: *


Rost, It's even more of a mystery now. Is it a 325, 330, 320d? . . . no one knows (well maybe some of us do).


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

thx dude. i was shocked to see what a difference the rims make to the look of the car not to mention the handling with the super wide 245s in the rear.

the steels will be used for snow tires. only a few more months with the m68s before i have to swap back to the hub caps.



Ack said:


> *Man, the car looks 10x better with the new styling M68's! :thumbup: What did you end up doing with the steelies, are you using them for winter driving?
> 
> Nice!! *


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

u guys are a riot. yup...it's definitely a bigger mystery now. maybe it's the much talked about M3 sedan? ok maybe not. 



Ack said:


> *
> 
> Rost, It's even more of a mystery now. Is it a 325, 330, 320d? . . . no one knows (well maybe some of us do).  *


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *maybe it's the much talked about M3 sedan? ok maybe not. *


You wish!  

Wanna race? /me is swinging my 325i keys on the finger/ :bigpimp:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

maybe if i empty the car out of everything, i can still kick u just based on weight-to-HP ratio. 



rost12 said:


> *
> 
> You wish!
> 
> Wanna race? /me is swinging my 325i keys on the finger/ :bigpimp: *


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Weight eh...

Ok, me at the wheel of A6 4.2 Quattro, you, today's rain. Location - anywhere.

Muhahahaha


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

driver weight alone will account for something...me->skinny guy. 



rost12 said:


> *Weight eh...
> 
> Ok, me at the wheel of A6 4.2 Quattro, you, today's rain. Location - anywhere.
> 
> Muhahahaha  *


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Um...note - quattro, rain, 4.2 (300hp)...
Driver weight can help you in this case 

Anyhow, rain's over, so the race is off  Till next time!


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

nice excuse. 

so u got a A6 as well now? jeez...i thought u were only loyal to BMW.



rost12 said:


> *Um...note - quattro, rain, 4.2 (300hp)...
> Driver weight can help you in this case
> 
> Anyhow, rain's over, so the race is off  Till next time! *


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Hey, skill to make excuses is a pretty valuable one 

A6 is my Mother's car. Non-sp, nose-heavy boat 
Only good thing about it is its V8. Oh, and AWD for winter, the time when Audi *****-slaps all the mighty bimmers....ask me how I know  :bigpimp: 

On a side not, I LOVE my 325. That shifty shifter, that direct steering...mmm, yummy. Today is my car's appreciation day  Gave it a good wash 'n' wax yesterday then drove the heck out of it today in the morning...bimmers rock :thumbup:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Chris . .. your car looks amazing . . . enjoy those wheels & tires before the snow hits . . . 

Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

thx!

all i need now is to retrofit some 330 brakes to fill those large openings in the rims. 



Alan F said:


> *Chris . .. your car looks amazing . . . enjoy those wheels & tires before the snow hits . . .
> 
> Congrats :thumbup: *


----------

